
Zemblanity - theprotocol
http://www.worldwidewords.org/weirdwords/ww-zem1.htm
======
zunzun
Are the etymological variants zemblanous and zemblanification coming into
modern use as well?

~~~
theprotocol
Doubtful, as the original word remains obscure.

Incidentally, I discovered the word by Googling "opposite of serendipity"
after coming to realize that I experienced a chain of unfortunate black swan
events in my life, with the planets aligning (metaphorically, of course) in
order to screw me over.

